# Stop using the litter tray..



## Bally (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

I've recently put in a cat flap and my cat is happily going in and out, but she's still using her litter tray in the house.

How do I encourage her to start going outside to do her business? 

I have two doors with catflaps in, one into the porch and one outside.

I thought about moving the litter tray out into the porch to start with.

Is this the right way to go?:confused1:

Cheers... Mick


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Have you tried spending a some time outside with her for whole day till she needs the loo outside. Then repeat a few days.

Seems to work for me


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Bally said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently put in a cat flap and my cat is happily going in and out, but she's still using her litter tray in the house.
> 
> ...


I have a secure cat proof back garden and when my Selkirk started playing out at first he would come back in to use the tray.One day he decided to go outside and he does all the time now apart from night time and when its raining
Angie x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Have you tried clearing a nice space in the garden...digging over the soil so it is nice and loose for kitty? You could even sprinkle some of the litter on to that spot to further encourage her.
She should pick up the idea pretty quickly, then it is up to you whether you withdraw the tray inside altogether, or keep it for occasional use. Cats _can_ be lazy beggars about this...Mitzy has been using the garden for toileting for months, but the last few evenings when it has been cold I have caught her sneaking in to use Milo's tray rather than take her furry butt out the back door!


----------



## Bally (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

I've moved the litter tray out into the poorch now, she used it once after I'd put clean litter in it to let everyone know who's it is.

I'll leave it there for another week and see what happens. If she doesn't use it again I'll try and remove it all togeather.

I've got a petporte catflap into the poorch then a standard one into the house so no other cats can get it. She seems happy with that. 

Cheers... Mick.


----------



## danielle d (Oct 3, 2009)

Bally said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've moved the litter tray out into the poorch now, she used it once after I'd put clean litter in it to let everyone know who's it is.
> 
> ...


I put dome holes on the bottom of the litter tray (for drainage- in case of rain) and moved the litter tray outside to the bottom of the garden. Eric used the tray for about 5 days and then started going in the garden.


----------

